# Medicine chart



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I know this is for rats, but it has a lot of good info on medicines and what brands you can use and methods to administer them. 

I'm sure you could easily adjust the dosages for mice for most of these medicines!

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you know if any of these medicnes would be administored to Hamsters? :|


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Fabulous resource! It's been updated since I looked at it last. thanks!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It really is a great resource. I'd be careful with that chart and hamsters, I'm sure they can have a lot of the same meds, but definitely do some research and try ot find a list of hamster safe meds first.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Deffently would do research before giving my hams any meds if i had to  I thought it was interesting though.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My family doctor sometimes gives me free samples of stuff to try; I would love a cross referenced list of the veterinary equivalents of those same drugs. Need to do some web surfing again, I think.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's always best to invest in a good small animal veterinarian, if you can find one.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I honestly think I know more about mouse health than most vets within a hundred miles of here.

And that's unfortunate. :|


----------

